# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  The Humming Man Project, the making of a man drone prototype that can carry a person

## Airicist

Winfried Rijssenbeek

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 3, 2014




> Flying like a humming bird: the dream can come true! see the video on how we can do this as an open source network, sharing! Winfried in the next 20 yrs we will see these crafts with a glider cannopy and lazy seat fly in line with the cars on the highway at 5 m of altitude. Parcel carriers will be doing the same. Who joins in solving the many issues, Winfried Rijssenbeek

----------

